# Kettenstrebenschutz Intense M6



## DHRc (19. März 2010)

habe die kettenstrebe bis jetzt immer mit einem schlauch etc geschützt.
hab schon des öfteren andere folien/selbstklebende bänder/stoffe an euren intense rädern gesehen und wollte mal umhören was das für welche sind und wo ich die bekommen kann.


----------



## Downhoehl (19. März 2010)

DHRc schrieb:


> habe die kettenstrebe bis jetzt immer mit einem schlauch etc geschützt.
> hab schon des öfteren andere folien/selbstklebende bänder/stoffe an euren intense rädern gesehen und wollte mal umhören was das für welche sind und wo ich die bekommen kann.



Schau mal in Ebay nach selbstklebenden Klettverschlüssen, die "flauschige"-Seite. Wird so auch bei den Rädern wo Intense aufbaut verwendet. Kanns auch nur echt empfehlen: günstig, leise, lässt sich gut um Ecken  und Kanten kleben und sieht auch noch gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHRc (19. März 2010)

werd ich mal nachsehen!danke.


----------



## DHRc (19. März 2010)

kannst du mal ein link einstellen welche du meinst


----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2010)

sorry... aber zu doof selbst zu suchen..? google + "selbstklebendes klettband" könnten hilfreich sein
alles andere wäre übertriebene hilfeleistung...


----------



## DHRc (19. März 2010)

ok ist ja gut!bleib cool


----------

